
Fire Your Academic Advisor, Hire Reddit - nooron
http://birnholtz.com/2016/02/03/fire-your-academic-counselor-hire-reddit/
======
iokevins
Initialism key--

LSA: "University of Michigan's College of Literature, Science, and the Arts"

SES: "socio-economic status".

Interesting insights, in my opinion. However, alleges most University of
Michigan academic advising positions represent "sinecures and spouses-of-
faculty". Citation needed?

~~~
nooron
Citation definitely needed, and thanks for the key. I'll follow up with said
evidence.

